# Taper rebuilds



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi guys, 
New to Drywall Talk. Just wanted to put it out there that I do full taper rebuilds, down to the last screw. Hit me up if your favorite taper is limping by and you know it!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Hi guys,
> New to Drywall Talk. Just wanted to put it out there that I do full taper rebuilds, down to the last screw. Hit me up if your favorite taper is limping by and you know it!


Watch out Mr. GreatLakesTools! This site is very addicting!
Welcome!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Since you live in Michigan, maybe I'll just bring mine to you and go on fishing for a day or two. Saves me shipping them to you.:yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome. Stay inside where the mud dont freeze. . 


http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


----------

